# co



## slavicist89

Here's another one! I think it's some sort of abbreviation, but it doesn't appear to be in any abbreviation dictionaries, such as zkratky dot cz:

'Ústavní soud rozhodl ve věci ústavní stížnosti stěžovatelky Bc. A. D., proti usnesení Krajského soudu v Ostravě – pobočky v Olomouci ze dne 31. 8. 2010, č. j. 70 *Co *405/2010-979, t a k t o: '

I've been all over the internet but can't figure out what it could possibly stand for. Can anybody help?

Thanks very much in advance!

Best wishes, Slavicist


----------



## slavic_one

Is it not a part of the number (číslo jednací)?


----------



## kirmakX6on

slavicist89 said:


> Here's another one! I think it's some sort of abbreviation, but it doesn't appear to be in any abbreviation dictionaries, such as zkratky dot cz:
> 
> 'Ústavní soud rozhodl ve věci ústavní stížnosti stěžovatelky Bc. A. D., proti usnesení Krajského soudu v Ostravě – pobočky v Olomouci ze dne 31. 8. 2010, č. j. 70 *Co *405/2010-979, t a k t o: '
> 
> I've been all over the internet but can't figure out what it could possibly stand for. Can anybody help?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Best wishes, Slavicist


http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spisová_značka

(Co = občanskoprávní věci druhostupňové)


----------



## bibax

It denotes "soudní rejstřík".

C – sporné občanskoprávní věci (bez dalšího písmene značí řízení v I. stupni)
  Co – odvolací řízení v občanskoprávních věcech (sporných i nesporných) 
  Cdo – dovolání v občanskoprávních věcech

For all abbreviations see http://iuridictum.pecina.cz/w/Soudní_rejstřík.


----------



## slavicist89

Oh my goodness, thank you! That's very helpful - and to think that the information was on Wikipedia all that time! And thank you Bibax for the link to a reliable legal source - that's really useful. I will bookmark that link!


----------

